# A trip to the lakes...



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

But not got any landscape stuff.

Myself, Mrs pooma and the 2 little poomas went over to the lakes for a 4 day weekend and while I had the camera with me I didn't go off on my own for some landscape shots, this was mainly due to the fact that this is the first time we've all been away together and little pooma is 3 yrs old now so I wanted to spend the time with my family.

Mrs Pooma and the little Poomas










While away we had a trip on a steam train, a look into an aquarium and a trip to the zoo and what did the kids like best? the swimming pool on the campsite that was free not like the 3 afformentioned things.

The aquarium was ok but no photos, got one of the train that took us










Then the south lakes zoo the next day, a nice place to visit with various animals just wondering around the place, mostly birds walking around as they please but the odd monkey coming by. This little chap came to us for a right good look



















We got up close with some giraffes










This fella seemed more than happy with a coffee cup he'd knicked










I wanted to catch the tigers feeding but it was at the end of the day and the little ones were getting tired so we came away early, did however catch the lions feeding, gotta love the big cats










I had to get one photo of some water while in the lakes










Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Family and train one's for me very good


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

What mm lens did you use for the animal close ups? Looks sharp and good quailty


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

adf27, all shot on a sony a230, some of the close up shots were with a sony kit 55-200mm and others with a tamron 70-300, neither the most expensive of lenses and to be honest the tamron really is budget end stuff, but unforunately funds don't allow me to move high end.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking stuff, loving the photos of the parrot in particular - filling the frame, sharp and full of colour :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm liking the train pic, just missing one thing...Jenny Agutter.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost the exact same set up I have; Sony A200 with Tamron 70-300mm and Sony's 18-70mm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

adf27 said:


> Almost the exact same set up I have; Sony A200 with Tamron 70-300mm and Sony's 18-70mm


I have the sony 18-55mm, 55-200mm, tamron 70-300mm and the sony nifty 50mm 1.8. The first 2 came with the camera that my wife got me as an xmas pressie, I then bought the tamron not long after first getting the camera, wish I'd bought the 50mm first though as that came a year later and could've done without the 300mm, really can't whack the 1.8 for low light shooting and DOF.

A couple with my 50mm, my favourite lens


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely pics of the family man, really enjoyed them :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I know that sky on the lake well and early morning in the Lakes nothing better, quality counts.

Thank-you


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots mate. I love the first one of your girls, a pic to treasure. 

Your pics are better than mine so I'm hesitant to offer any critique but maybe the last one of the lake could be straightened up a bit??


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love using my 50mm lens. Back in the days when I started out in photography (late 70s), everyone had a 50mm lens, but now they're relatively rare. The possibilities are so good, the most natural looking pix of all, great low-light capabilities, light, portable, cheap - every photographer ought to have one.

Great pix! :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

B2ONGO said:


> Nice shots mate. I love the first one of your girls, a pic to treasure.
> 
> *Your pics are better than mine so I'm hesitant to offer any critique* but maybe the last one of the lake could be straightened up a bit??


You are far to kind, I've seen your shots in the taken a pic you like thread and you take some cracking photos.

Straightened the lake and another couple from the day I liked


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

pooma said:


>


That's screaming out for a caption :lol:

"I said to him it was this big ... ... ... really!"


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ we were in Keswick a few weeks back... Even got some snow.

Took a trip to the South lakes wildlife park its great (2nd visit now) just seems so randam animals just walking around...

Kids managed to feed Giraffes and penguins also.

This was our view from the caravan site


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Our campsite wasn't as scenic as that ^^

The Lakes really is a beautiful part of the country


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice pics, particularly like the ones of family and parrot.

You beat me to it on the 'keeping horizon level'.......:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Pooma

Nice shots - love the Pooma clan one  - it won't be two minutes before they are growing up - if you're like me, 90% of my shots are of my kids.

Love the parrot one as others have said - good focal point and the DoF draws you to its head :thumb:


----------

